# [Heisec] RIPE: DNS-Changer-Gegenmaßnahme als Sündenfall



## Newsfeed (20 April 2012)

Das RIPE NCC lässt gerichtlich klären, ob es eine Rechtsgrundlage für die Blockade der Server für die DNS-Changer-Malware gibt. Derweil kritisieren viele RIPE-Mitglieder das anfängliche Einknicken der Adressverwaltung als Sündenfall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

